# August 2021 Improvement Thread



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 4, 2021)

Alright you fuckers. This board doesn't get nearly enough activity and it should. It's August of the year 2021 and what the fuck are YOU doing to improve yourself? Whether it is getting the courage/motivation to go workout, acquire the self control to not be a fat fucker, or just to improve your quality of life. I want all of you to know that it is never to late to improve yourselves, acquire that raise, or go talk to that girl with the big Khazar milkers. I am a believer that the body and the mind are synergistic and improving one while have positive benefits on the other.

I am not an expert in anything, but I have higher than average knowledge in fitness training, powerlifting, dieting, and general fitness. It doesn't matter where you start in this journey all that matters is you try to improve. I will not judge anyone and will only act to motivate you and I encourage you to do the same. I am inspired by the PPP weight loss challenge and would like to motivate some forum members to improve themselves as well.

Today is Wednesday, August 4. It is Leg Day. I don't want to do leg day, but I am going to do it anyway because that's what adults do. I am going to continue my cut down from 208 COVID pounds. I am currently 193 pounds and as you will see I am not fat, but I certainly have some more weight to lose. I have had a protein shake with 2% milk and I normally bike 10+ miles, but due to leg day I am going to save that for later. I am running a Push Pull Legs style split. I have ran many powerlifting style splits and have achieved a mid 400s squat and mid 500s deadlift under 190 pounds. For the first time in my life I am taking a cut seriously and enjoying my workouts. It hasn't been a constant mental fight to get back under the bar and squat more and more weight. The improvement in my physique is very noticeable.

I don't care if I am the only poster in this thread. I hope to inspire one of you guys to join me and let me know how you're doing.  Fitness is my passion and I love you all.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Aug 4, 2021)

Serious question: what do you do for flexibility training? Just asymmetric weights or something else?


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 4, 2021)

Shig O'nella said:


> Serious question: what do you do for flexibility training? Just asymmetric weights or something else?


I try to seriously stretch five times a day. I’ll do a butterfly stretch, lower back stretches and really try to hit my hamstrings. Stretching takes consistency and effort. You gotta hold stretches for about 90 seconds and do it 3-4 times. Flexibility just takes time and consistency. I tend not to use weights to increase flexibility because of risk of injury or joint impingement.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 4, 2021)

Today was legs and shoulders. Biked 12.5 miles after leg day to get the blood flowing then cooked up some rice and fried it with chicken, broccoli, asparagus, peppers and onions for dinner. During quarantine I really got decent at cooking and it’s a good skill to have. Probably around 2200 calories today but burned 750 biking to keep me in a deficit. Going to watch some old Mad at the Internet streams and get comfy. Rereading The Brothers Karamazov. I’m going to keep this up regardless if anyone else wants to join.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 5, 2021)

Thursday, August 5th. Woke up with some black coffee to really get the noggin joggin. Today is Chest and Triceps for me which is my favorite day because my chest is probably my weakest body part. I have long arms which gives me a great deadlift but shitty bench press.

Today is going to look something like this

incline bench press 5x6
flat DB bench 4x10
Cable Flies 4x15
Tricep Rollbacks 2x6, 2x12 (heavy then light)
Rope Tricep Extensions 3x8-12

I am ending my final sets of each individual exercise fairly close to failure and by the time I reach the flies and tri extensions I am reaching failure. I like to start with something that I can go heavier on and still try to get stronger every week and keep my progress there, while my accessory work allows me to get in higher volume and get a good pump and stretch. If I feel like it when I’m finished I will jump on the chest press machine and bang out reps until I can only complete partials and go to failure. I run a modified Push Pull Legs with my shoulder work on leg day because it puts less strain on my rotator cuff and allows me to go heavier on chest and shoulders while they are split.

I have ran Starting Strength and Stronglifts for years as a beginner. I have experience with 5/3/1, Juggernaut, Westside/conjugate style powerlifting training. I am fortunate to have built a good base strength because I believe everyone is best suited to start with a linear progressing strength program like SS or SL to get in form work and get some practice with the compound lifts. Bro splits or bodybuilding style workouts aren’t as effective if you’re still weak and you’ll benefit much more if you build a base level strength and central nervous system development.

I am going to get some stretching in and get some miles in on the bike today. I try to intermittently fast daily on a 16off/8on food schedule so I don’t eat until 2PM most days. I like doing my cardio in a fasted state. Willing to assist/answer any questions as always. Who’s gonna step up?


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 6, 2021)

Alright pussies since absolutely no one on this board actually works out or wants to do anything to improve their quality of life. I biked 16 miles before 1PM and now I’m feeling tired as shit. I’m going to have some coffee, black of course, and then get my ass into drive and hit back and Bis. I tried to make up for burning 1000 calories by noon and have a meal early so ate 10oz of chicken breast and rice with vegetables before taking a nap. Now I’m sluggish and feeling tired but I’m not going to miss my opportunity to crush biceps.
Weighed 192 pounds for the first time this morning which places me 16 pounds below my high of 208 pounds.

I may update this when I get back from the gym. I might not. I committed to at least the month of August so I am not going anywhere.


----------



## lurk_moar (Aug 7, 2021)

I doubled my move goal twice this August. I lifted weights three times this week. I did half an hour of weights, 13 miles on the stationary bike, and about three miles on the elliptical yesterday after work. I love my own gym equipment.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 7, 2021)

lurk_moar said:


> I doubled my move goal twice this August. I lifted weights three times this week. I did half an hour of weights, 13 miles on the stationary bike, and about three miles on the elliptical yesterday after work. I love my own gym equipment.


Home gym is my eventual end goal I just have nowhere to put a power rack as my basement is  unfinished and has rather low ceilings.
Keep it up that’s what I love to here my friend. I don’t know what your goals are but everything you did sounds beneficial regardless. Good to hear. Motivated me to get on my bike even though Im exhausted. No benefit being lazy I am gonna go get at it.


----------



## Hot Dog (Aug 8, 2021)

@ChadThunderfist Have you done a body composition test like water submersion or a bodpod? I'm currently working on cutting weight and the actual numbers next to the results in the mirror are highly motivating. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 9, 2021)

Hot Dawg said:


> @ChadThunderfist Have you done a body composition test like water submersion or a bodpod? I'm currently working on cutting weight and the actual numbers next to the results in the mirror are highly motivating. Keep on keeping on.


Nah man I don’t really have the money to do a test like that. I am doing it the old school way and following the scale and taking pictures along the way so I have an idea of changes in my body composition.

Welcome back gentlemen. I missed you guys while the glow niggers were DDoSing our errverlord. Yesterday was Chest and Tris and I had a great workout. Moved decline bench into my primary movement, incline DB Bench and Cable flies as accessories. Tricep rollbacks as my heavy accessory and behind back rope extension for Triceps. 

Today I am sore as fuck and biked 20 miles. I started reaching a stall in my weight loss so I am trying to do something to break through so I’m increasing my cardio while trying to get similar number of calories. Was super hungry last night and this morning but I didn’t go eat any cookies or slip up. I want to be cut more than I want to fuck up my progress. I have never had really visible abs and it’s now or never and will only be harder is I get older.

Its 7:30 on the east coast. I am ready for a rest day but may decide to go anyway because I love the gym. I don’t want to skip back and biceps. Gonna eat and then head out.


----------



## gooseberry-picker (Aug 10, 2021)

I started running, doing push-ups and doing pull-ups/chin-ups back up this month


----------



## The Real Me (Aug 10, 2021)

Not to divulge too much but I've been training for a fitness test and yesterday, I hit all of my targets with flying colours before throwing up in my garden. I'll keep you updated on if I can do it again tomorrow without vomiting.


----------



## Idiotron (Aug 10, 2021)

Looks wise, I'm trying to get my obliques a bit more defined.
They're OK but OK isn't what I want.

Performance wise, I've got a few things I'm working on:
1. Improving my stamina - I want to be able to run a marathon like I used to in high school, I get winded after a few miles these days.
2. Improving my tactics - I'm a competitive athlete and the majority of the time I've lost a competition was because I haven't prepared in terms of tactics, the skills are there but they don't mean a lot if they're not properly organized
3. Learning the 1990 - what is the 1990, you ask?
It's this:




I can do 2 rotations if I try hard but I want 5 minimum.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 10, 2021)

What’s up gentlemen. Today is my off day. I decided to work out last night and I’m using today to take off. Made some chicken breasts earlier dipped in a little Sweet Baby Rays and a piece of corn on the cob. Got below 190 this morning which is about 10 pounds from my goal. Over 18 pounds down which I am happy about in about 9 weeks. So rather than rest all day I biked about 15 miles. Trying to really bust my ass this last month or two to get some ab definition and have a great starting point to up my calories and gain muscle again but slowly this time. 


Proud of you guys posting about your experiences. Keep up your hard work and keep us all updated. I’m going to seriously get in some rest because I need it. Remember that diet is key. Anyone needs nutrition advice let me know.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 11, 2021)

What's up fuckos. Today I woke up at 188.8 pounds. I have officially dropped 20 pounds and it feels fucking great. I have never purposefully gone on a cut and I have lost 20~ pounds which in itself is an accomplishment. Nearly lost 10% of my bodyweight. I believe I am 200 pounds in OP so I have lost an additional 10lb. I am going to keep it up because I haven't had visible abs since I was a high school athlete and it's only going to get harder. 

I am steadily losing weight so I cut back the biking from nearly 20 miles a day to 12-15 which is enough to recover a little better. Continuing my PPL split and have to go hit Shoulders and Legs today which generally is the longest and most difficult day as far as the Squats and mental preparation is concerned. Putting weight on your back and having to drop down and stand back up with it is a grueling experience. It's you against the weight and as the reps increase you have to keep convincing yourself you can finish your reps.

Keep it up everyone. Keep sharing your progress.


----------



## HX-2 (Aug 11, 2021)

This is where "we" "improve" "ourselves"


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 12, 2021)

Atardecer said:


> This is where "we" "improve" "ourselves"


Post body or continue to be a fat fuck. Doesn’t bother me. I am trying to share my knowledge and help other people lose weight or have valuable information in the gym. Go project your insecurities somewhere else.


Thursday August 12, woke up drank some black coffee. Still weighing about 188 pounds as of this morning. I put in a lot of hard work so I was able to treat myself and have a delicious Italian mixed sub last night. Food tastes so much better when you’re eating clean. Legs and shoulders last night and I was feeling like I needed more work for my glutes and hamstrings so I did Squats and Romanian deadlifts after to hit the hamstring and glutes with some restively heavier weight and finished with leg extensions and hamstring curls. I can actually feel my hamstrings much more sore so I am going to add them to all my leg days.

I have been slacking on my stretching lately and I am going to do some of that this morning to loosen up with my morning coffee. Today is chest and triceps for me. My chest is my lagging body part I may start adding 200 push ups everyday just to get in some more volume. I don’t know if it will be helpful but it’s a start to get more volume. Sometimes if a muscle group isn’t responding to your current training you have to do something different like increasing your volume or frequency. Hope somebody does something to get fit today. Keep it up.


----------



## The Real Me (Aug 13, 2021)

The Real Me said:


> Not to divulge too much but I've been training for a fitness test and yesterday, I hit all of my targets with flying colours before throwing up in my garden. I'll keep you updated on if I can do it again tomorrow without vomiting.


Were some slight delays with being able to get back to the gym. Did my training again today, hit a new personal best on the treadmill and didn't even throw up. Feels good.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 13, 2021)

The Real Me said:


> Were some slight delays with being able to get back to the gym. Did my training again today, hit a new personal best on the treadmill and didn't even throw up. Feels good.



Good shut that’s what I like to hear. 


Alright guys. As my body fat is dropping I have less stores of energy to pull from. I’m not going to lie I am still sore as fuck from my leg day Wednesday and I’m really struggling. It’s 98 and humid out today so feels like 108. I had to skip my bike ride earlier so i can preserve energy to hit back and Bis at some point but I’m struggling to get moving. I am really feeling it at this point in my cut. 

But alas, pain is temporary and the completely of my goal is forever. I refuse to let this get in my way. I WILL go to the gym and I WILL do cardio. There are people suffering on this planet and I am sitting in air conditioning. I could be mining coal in the depths of some mine shaft. What a little exhaustion going to do to me by tomorrow? nothing. 

Days like these test you mentally. How bad do you want to change your life? It doesn’t matter what kind of goals you have, things will come up to distance you from those goals. You can either fuck life in the ass or get fucked. Mom didn’t raise a bitch. 

Back and biceps today. I am going to start off with some barbell rows fairly heavy and then do some relatively lower dumbbell rows in a rep range above 12. 5-6 on Barbell rows for 4 sets and 3-4 sets of dumbbell rows. Then some lat pulldowns and low rows. I’ll switch it up with a neutral close grip on lat pulldowns and a wider grip on low rows. These are done on the cable machine. Finally I do an elbow supported hammer Curls facing backwards on the lat pull machine so my elbows lay against the foam to hold down the legs. This allows me to get rid of all cheating in my form. 3 sets of heavy and 2 drop sets. Finish off with some cable curls until failure. 

I’m going to start adding in some dedicated forearm work to hit a lagging body part. They definitely need some work and the grip work through heavy back work and gripping the bars and handles isn’t enough at the moment. These I don’t go heavy as my wrists are easily injured. 20-30 reps for a few sets of behind back wrist curls and then grab a dumb bell and work wrist extension bringing my luckless toward the ceiling to hit the other side. 

I have had a protein shake and made a quesadilla with 6oz shredded chicken 1 tortilla and a little shredded cheddar. Thank god for hot sauce. Only 5 calories to turn boring food into an experience. On a cut expand your hot sauce horizons. Mustard too. You can find some really good shit. About 80g protein and 700 calories so far today. I’m saving a chipotle bowl for dinner to reward myself. 

Hitting those numbers on the scale and hitting those numbers in the gym feels better than ANY temporary fatigue or hunger. 

Reach your goals guys. 

What are your favorite hot sauces?


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 14, 2021)

Sup niggas. 10 mile cycling. Leg and Shoulder day. Woke up below 187 today. 6-7 more pounds to go and I will start bulking again. I cannot fucking wait to get stronger and bigger again while staying lean. Going to my best friends surprise party today so keeping it short. I get anxiety in social situations like these but fuck it I look good. Enjoy your weekend guys keep killing it. Still looking for hot sauce advice.


----------



## The Real Me (Aug 14, 2021)

I’m a massive faggot, so I simply do not like hot sauce.


----------



## mister meaner (Aug 15, 2021)

Today I had a work out for the first time. I'm a beginner so I am starting with the stronglifts 5x5 routine. I had a little trouble trying to stay balanced while doing my squats, but I got a little bit better at it. I'm wondering if there is more I can be doing during my routine or if i should just stick to whats on the routine to start with.

 On a side note, here's a screencap I got sent online that encouraged me to start:


Fuck redditors


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 15, 2021)

mister meaner said:


> Today I had a work out for the first time. I'm a beginner so I am starting with the stronglifts 5x5 routine. I had a little trouble trying to stay balanced while doing my squats, but I got a little bit better at it. I'm wondering if there is more I can be doing during my routine or if i should just stick to whats on the routine to start with.
> 
> On a side note, here's a screencap I got sent online that encouraged me to start:
> View attachment 2448085
> Fuck redditor



In the beginning stick to the routine exactly. If you’re truly a new lifter then once you start adding the weight and upping it by 5 pounds a workout you will experience muscle fatigue. The point of a beginner program is to give you reps to learn the exercises, get you stronger and to your potential as fast as possible, as well as condition your body to the work. If you start adding things on you will get ridiculously sore as you haven’t developed a base yet to add volume or other things. The program is designed in a way so you don’t over do it and can still get your reps in.

I want to tell you a few things about the squat. One, you may need to develop ankle flexibility which will allow you to hit depth without the back of your feet rising. Some people have trouble with this and in the beginning put two 5 pound plates on the ground so the backs of their feet are slightly elevated and they don’t have to worry about this.

2, if you just started you should be squatting the bar or not much more weight than the bar. You’re in a spot right now where you can grab a broom stick at home and practice 100 squats or something on your off days. The squat looks simple but it’s an incredibly technical exercise. I squat 2.5x my body weight (450ish at 180) and still work on perfecting it.

Things to do.

figure out your anatomy. Some people are comfortable squatting a little wider opening their hips. Most people like the flexibility and squat shoulder width or a couple inches wider. Flare your feet out a little bit and find an angle of your feet that feels comfortable.

you should be working on hitting full depth at the beginning. Ass to grass.

The placement of the bar matters. There are high bar and low bar squats. Low bar and high you need to develop some shoulder flexibility to keep your upper back tight. Watch YouTube videos on the difference. They are actually bio mechanically different depending on bar placement.

take a huge breath at the top. Hold it. Squeeze your abs before dropping down for a squat. You want to be TIGHT when you begin your negative. You want tight abs to keep you upright along with a tight upper back. You want the bar to be supported by your back and have zero pressure on your elbow. You should be able to squat the bar essentially with no hands. Do not let the bar put pressure on your elbows or shoulders as this WILL cause injury. At the bottom of your squat. Simultaneously drive your hips and breathe out to create power. You want to maintain an upright position generally unless you have a specific squatting style. Sounds like you’re not their yet so stay upright and TIGHT. EXPLODE out of the bottom. Get to the top. Big breath or a few breaths. Hold big breath. Squeeze midsection repeat. Learn how to breath low in your abdomen. Again YouTube breathing for squats. It’s incredibly important.

By the way use safety bars so if you have to bail from a squat you can do so safely and effectively. Don’t be ashamed to bail a squat. Stay safe and squat another day.

I fucking love squatting.

Check out Dave Tate on Elite FTS for some tutorials or Mark Rippetoe himself to learn some squat techniques. They will teach you low bar squats generally. High bar squats are more upright and you should be able to find tutorials by people like Alan Thrall. There a ton of fitness hacks on YouTube so if you find a video I’ll tell you if it’s respectable. Dave Tate and Mark Rippetoe are two of the most respected people in the powerlifting community everything on their channels is legit.

Welcome to the world of HIP DRAHVE. Practice your squats.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 16, 2021)

Okay well I already posted an autistic blog post about my fitness that got baleeted due to Jersh's janitorial mistakes (jk) so I'll just do another update. I did 120 push ups, 20 squatcurls and 16 swingpresses on each side today. It was hard, especially at the end of the push ups, but I'm proud to have done it despite today being a work day. Also did some stretch routines I saw on youtube, though I want to get some better ones. This is the one I did: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2SOrScNbww


----------



## Witch Bitch (Aug 16, 2021)

Personally Im following this cool fuckers process for figuring it the fuck out..








						How to get your life back on track: The Reset Method
					

If you want to get back on track for June 2021, then try this journalling exercise.For the workbook, go to http://www.struthless.com and scroll down and clic...




					youtu.be


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 17, 2021)

This is more setting the stage for September self improvement but I'm going to cut down on sugar for the rest of this month, in preparation to cut out chocolate/cookies/sour gummy garbage entirely in September. Because of Halloween, October is the month where I start eating shittier and because of a few birthdays in November the eating just keeps going downhill for the rest of the year. But last year my family decided to abstain from excess sugar and treats in September so we wouldn't crave it so much by the time Halloween rolls around. It actually worked and we didn't jump balls-first into complete food debauchery. I'm not a very unhealthy eater but I'm around treats a lot at work so it can be hard to ignore it all, lol. Sugar is pretty shit for you in every way, it can cause muscle cramps and it makes my anxiety worse.


----------



## mister meaner (Aug 17, 2021)

Had another workout today from the strongman 5x5 routine. Felt sick for a while after but that’s probably my fault for eating and drinking <2 hours beforehand, I’m hoping at least,

I didn’t have 20kgs of weight before starting, so for my first time I started with something just shy of that, maybe 17.5. This time I had 20. My squats were much better, I was getting lower and lifting more comfortably, with good balance. Started to struggle with the overhead press at the end, by my last set I could only do two or three before bailing, and my left arm seemed to give out before my right did, so I can’t really add any weight to that for next time. I also didn’t have the 40kg I needed for deadlifts so I just did more reps with less weight. I doubt that’s a legitimate substitute, so ill just have to buy more weights for next time.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 17, 2021)

mister meaner said:


> Had another workout today from the strongman 5x5 routine. Felt sick for a while after but that’s probably my fault for eating and drinking <2 hours beforehand, I’m hoping at least,
> 
> I didn’t have 20kgs of weight before starting, so for my first time I started with something just shy of that, maybe 17.5. This time I had 20. My squats were much better, I was getting lower and lifting more comfortably, with good balance. Started to struggle with the overhead press at the end, by my last set I could only do two or three before bailing, and my left arm seemed to give out before my right did, so I can’t really add any weight to that for next time. I also didn’t have the 40kg I needed for deadlifts so I just did more reps with less weight. I doubt that’s a legitimate substitute, so ill just have to buy more weights for next time.


More reps are fine. If you’re getting in the swing of things more reps will just get your form better for when you increase the weight. When you get more weight your lifts will start increasing quickly.

Muscle imbalances are really common when you start lifting especially between dominant and non dominant arms. Just keep doing what you’re doing and if you don’t have more weight add reps until you can get enough weight to get back to 5x5 training.




MerriedxReldnahc said:


> This is more setting the stage for September self improvement but I'm going to cut down on sugar for the rest of this month, in preparation to cut out chocolate/cookies/sour gummy garbage entirely in September. Because of Halloween, October is the month where I start eating shittier and because of a few birthdays in November the eating just keeps going downhill for the rest of the year. But last year my family decided to abstain from excess sugar and treats in September so we wouldn't crave it so much by the time Halloween rolls around. It actually worked and we didn't jump balls-first into complete food debauchery. I'm not a very unhealthy eater but I'm around treats a lot at work so it can be hard to ignore it all, lol. Sugar is pretty shit for you in every way, it can cause muscle cramps and it makes my anxiety worse.



One of the biggest problems with sugar is they contain a low satiety with a high caloric content. It’s easy to over eat if you’re eating high sugar foods because you can eat a lot of calories before feeling full. When I eat a cup of rice and 10 oz of chicken it’s like 400 calories and I feel great and digest it well and slowly where 400 calories of soda or cookies isn’t shit and I would still be hungry.

There are also studies showing that high sugar diets lead to inflammation in then body. I still get my carbohydrates but get them through sources like a slice of toast with some eggs, rice, potatoes, or fruit. It will cause less of an insulin response in the body and more consistent blood sugar levels.

This is anecdotal but I don’t believe we need as many carbs as people think. Unless you’re an athlete or training with a high intensity I think 100-150g carbs is plenty for most people.


----------



## Red Thief (Aug 17, 2021)

Fought in and won a toughman contest (would post proof but ya know, it's the farms). Cutting for this helped me get over a hump of weight loss and I'm down to 188-ish, about eight pounds off my goal. Before I was stuck at like...195 for like three months, so I really feel like these last eight pounds are gonna be pretty easy since the habit was made over the last few weeks. Looking forward to finally seeing more than just my top two abs.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 17, 2021)

Red Thief said:


> Fought in and won a toughman contest (would post proof but ya know, it's the farms). Cutting for this helped me get over a hump of weight loss and I'm down to 188-ish, about eight pounds off my goal. Before I was stuck at like...195 for like three months, so I really feel like these last eight pounds are gonna be pretty easy since the habit was made over the last few weeks. Looking forward to finally seeing more than just my top two abs.



I am at the same weight as you homie. I started at 208 and am hovering around 187 as of this morning. Weight loss slowed down a bit but I had a big cheat day over the weekend at my buddy’s birthday. Back to the normal diet and cardio routine. I have never had really defined abs and have decent muscle mass now so I’m shooting for around 180 and then will slowly bulk back up. It’s nice to be lean. Weight loss can be peaks and valleys. Sometimes I’m the same weight all week and then one day I’m 2 pounds lighter and stay lighter so don’t get discouraged. Eat healthy foods and keep it up.


----------



## Red Thief (Aug 17, 2021)

ChadThunderfist said:


> I am at the same weight as you homie. I started at 208 and am hovering around 187 as of this morning. Weight loss slowed down a bit but I had a big cheat day over the weekend at my buddy’s birthday. Back to the normal diet and cardio routine. I have never had really defined abs and have decent muscle mass now so I’m shooting for around 180 and then will slowly bulk back up. It’s nice to be lean. Weight loss can be peaks and valleys. Sometimes I’m the same weight all week and then one day I’m 2 pounds lighter and stay lighter so don’t get discouraged. Eat healthy foods and keep it up.


Exactly my plan. I'm going to lean down to 180, see what I look like, and evaluate from there. Probably going to do a powerlifting program to really try and build up some big chunky abs and recomp while staying at maintenance calories.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 17, 2021)

Physique update 8/17/2021


----------



## David Brown (Aug 17, 2021)

Did a different stretching routine today, from this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_xrDAtykMI
Much better than the routine I tried previously. This new one seems much more comprehensive. I didn't do any working out today though since I was working in a ditch all day while getting sand blasted by the wind so by the time I got home I was in full "FUCK IT" mode. I call it a day of rest since I exercised after work yesterday.



Red Thief said:


> Fought in and won a toughman contest


Can I get a quick rundown on this?


----------



## New Friend (Aug 17, 2021)

Finally getting around to improving my confidence in the gym again. I tore my pec last year (not a complete rupture) during a bench press. On my 3rd rep I felt a popping under my skin and went straight to hospital to check it out. They said I just needed to give it time to heal up.

Since I went back to benching I was scared to go over 225. But yesterday I managed 225 for 20 reps so now I feel like I can start to bench heavy again. I'm planning on doing a competition. Just got to get my mindset focused everytime I'm in the gym and tell myself I'm safe to do this.

@ChadThunderfist Great physique


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 17, 2021)

New Friend said:


> Finally getting around to improving my confidence in the gym again. I tore my pec last year (not a complete rupture) during a bench press. On my 3rd rep I felt a popping under my skin and went straight to hospital to check it out. They said I just needed to give it time to heal up.
> 
> Since I went back to benching I was scared to go over 225. But yesterday I managed 225 for 20 reps so now I feel like I can start to bench heavy again. I'm planning on doing a competition. Just got to get my mindset focused everytime I'm in the gym and tell myself I'm safe to do this.
> 
> @ChadThunderfist Great physique


Dude really strong bench. I have long arms and I’m more of a deadlift specialist but I have been putting a ton of effort into getting my bench up. Louie Simmons and a bunch of westside guys talking about rolling Dumbbell extensions on the floor so I’ve gotten a lot stronger on them. Doing heavy sets of bench, floor press,or dumbbell presses and then doing some lighter sets to get some volume in with dumbbells. focusing on tucking my elbows in and keeping my back as tight as possible and developing leg drive.

I have always had a hard time with bench but I’m taking it seriously now and I might switch my programming to hit it 3 times a week. Good shit man


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 17, 2021)

Fuck you. No roided out attention whore is gonna tell me if I should improve and on which month. Go fuck yourself and your fitness obsession. Also you probably suck dicks and take your protein powder in a cum chalice.


----------



## New Friend (Aug 18, 2021)

ChadThunderfist said:


> Dude really strong bench. I have long arms and I’m more of a deadlift specialist but I have been putting a ton of effort into getting my bench up. Louie Simmons and a bunch of westside guys talking about rolling Dumbbell extensions on the floor so I’ve gotten a lot stronger on them. Doing heavy sets of bench, floor press,or dumbbell presses and then doing some lighter sets to get some volume in with dumbbells. focusing on tucking my elbows in and keeping my back as tight as possible and developing leg drive.
> 
> I have always had a hard time with bench but I’m taking it seriously now and I might switch my programming to hit it 3 times a week. Good shit man


Thanks man, that's the way I do it for sure. Heavy to light. Took some inspiration from Mike O'Hearn's powerbodybuilding stuff. I only chest  once a week though, I tried doing push sessions twice a week but it was a bit tough to go heavy each time. Keep updating with your bench man, be nice to hear you improve!


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 18, 2021)

Hey guys.. I got blood work done today and have been on a low carb diet and felt like shit I had to take off from the gym. I am keeping at it. Keeping it short so I can shit post in the general chat with my people. I think I am over dieting and gonna go to maintenance for a while until I can get my metabolism higher and increase my energy my workouts are suffering. Will post a longer update tomorrow.


----------



## mister meaner (Aug 19, 2021)

Just had another workout today, I didn’t have the incrementals (yet) for 22.5kg so I just did 24, not sure if that’s pushing it too far but I did manage to get through all my sets. I made sure not to eat a few hours before my routine and I didn’t feel sick at all after for the first time. I’m sore, but in a good way. I feel great. I felt that my form for all my exercises improved, especially barbell rows.


ChadThunderfist said:


> Hey guys.. I got blood work done today and have been on a low carb diet and felt like shit I had to take off from the gym. I am keeping at it. Keeping it short so I can shit post in the general chat with my people. I think I am over dieting and gonna go to maintenance for a while until I can get my metabolism higher and increase my energy my workouts are suffering. Will post a longer update tomorrow.


Rest easy and take your time king. See you soon


----------



## The Real Me (Aug 19, 2021)

I don’t have any impressive exercises to mention, since I’ve only been doing treadmill, stationary bike and metafit but I have just noticed that my abdomen feels a bit firmer. I don’t have actual developed abs or anything but it feels less podgy and that’s just a nice thing to know.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 19, 2021)

The Real Me said:


> I don’t have any impressive exercises to mention, since I’ve only been doing treadmill, stationary bike and metafit but I have just noticed that my abdomen feels a bit firmer. I don’t have actual developed abs or anything but it feels less podgy and that’s just a nice thing to know.


I think it’s impressive that you’re putting in effort to better yourself that’s better than 90% of people. Keep working hard. Progress feels great. There’s a lot you can do at home or in the gym to keep improving.


alright gentlemen. I have off today and went and hit legs and shoulders early. I had a great fucking workout after being depleted for over two months now. I am done trying to limit my calorie intake. When I’m hungry I’m going to eat. Healthy food choices. And try to start feeling good again I was fucking wore out this last week and I feel pretty lean. I can always lose the fat again it’s not like my will power or mindset is going anywhere. I just need to be reasonable and not just start eating whatever because I feel like it.

it’s raining out today so I will go for a bike ride later. Proud of all the progress we are making. Any questions or updates post in the thread or I will always answer messages.

We’re all going to make it.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 19, 2021)

I did my usual routine of push ups and autism lifts. Also did the 15 minute stretching routine, which I am growing fonder of every time I do it. It feels good to stretch out after work.

What do y'allmst niggas eat for snacks? I eat a ton of trail mix made of dried fruit and nuts but I'd like to expand my horizons. I'm interested in more satiety. I hate working while I feel the least bit hungry, because I feel so weak and tired. I'm thinking about getting a smoker or something to make my own jerky. I wonder if there are cheap cuts that can easily be made into food that doesn't need refrigeration.


----------



## New Friend (Aug 20, 2021)

David Brown said:


> I did my usual routine of push ups and autism lifts. Also did the 15 minute stretching routine, which I am growing fonder of every time I do it. It feels good to stretch out after work.
> 
> What do y'allmst niggas eat for snacks? I eat a ton of trail mix made of dried fruit and nuts but I'd like to expand my horizons. I'm interested in more satiety. I hate working while I feel the least bit hungry, because I feel so weak and tired. I'm thinking about getting a smoker or something to make my own jerky. I wonder if there are cheap cuts that can easily be made into food that doesn't need refrigeration.


I never stretched, but always wish I had done from the beginning. My mobillity now isn't as good as it could be. Dried fruit and nuts are always a good call though. I snack on jerky too, I've not tried making it myself though.Do you have a recommendations for starting a stretching routine? 

Since I live in China snacking on good food is quite easy, lots of real good meat being sold everywhere. I like to bring sweets into the gym with me to snack on to keep me going.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 20, 2021)

New Friend said:


> Do you have a recommendations for starting a stretching routine?


I'm not an expert on anything but I like this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_xrDAtykMI
It feels pretty good and is a fairly comprehensive routine. Personally, I hold the stretches for longer than 30 seconds. 60-90 or until the burn gets too much.


----------



## Idiotron (Aug 20, 2021)

This actor/stuntman has a nice basic stretching routine.
Don't worry if you can't get into the exact positions he's in, he's been doing this for a while.
Just do this every day and you'll get results in a few months.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 21, 2021)

Good advice everyone. I have been upping my calories and feel great. Hit a bench PR yesterday and Tricep rollback PR yesterday at 20 pounds lighter. I am slowly going to add weight and will let you guys know my progress.

one thing about stretching. I prefer to do it AFTER I life and use warm up sets and dynamic movement to loosen up. There are studies that show that moderate to intense stretching before lifting can decrease power output. I don’t like to stretch cold. If I am stretching legs I like to do some biking first. I find have some blood in the muscle makes it feel better and reduces cramping or injury. Keep up all the good work guys. I can’t wait to put on some size and show everyone with some hard work it’s possible to grow. Gaining weight is fun.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 21, 2021)

ChadThunderfist said:


> Gaining weight is fun.


Careful, Jersh might hear you and take some undue interest in this thread...


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 22, 2021)

I am back to getting stronger again. Hitting seated hammer curls with the 60s yesterday and rowing over 225 for sets of 8. Today is leg day and I plan on hitting it hard. I’ve been really feeling it after I added some straight leg deadlifts to hit my hamstrings and glutes. Doing some large sets today with 350 on the squats. I just feel so much better without being at a deficit constantly. I looked better today then I ever have because my muscles weren’t all depleted. Still eating healthy but just eating whenever I am hungry.

I have really noticed a difference in my grip too with doing forearm work everyday. I do wrist curls, reverse wrist curls and come home and do some probation and supination work with a 15 pound sledge. Forearm soreness is a different kind of beast. Everybody get out there and do some work


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 22, 2021)

Why are you making pictures with your shirt lifted in a YMCA bathroom?


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 22, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> Why are you making pictures with your shirt lifted in a YMCA bathroom?


Because I’m not an insecure fat person like you


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 22, 2021)

ChadThunderfist said:


> Because I’m not an insecure fat person like you


Or because thats your place to meet guys?


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 22, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> Or because thats your place to meet guys?


Obviously dawg we all fuck in the showers. You mad?


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 23, 2021)

ChadThunderfist said:


> Obviously dawg we all fuck in the showers. You mad?


lol, post pics of cum chalice.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 24, 2021)

Sup fuckers. New PRs in some mid rep decline bench work. New PRs in rolling Tricep extensions. Rolling tricep extensions are my new favorite exercise for bench accessory work. They are strengthening my lock out and my elbow joints. I love doing em. Squats went well yesterday I am still increasing pretty linearly on them. Keep it up guys. I thought I would get all puffy and bloated after my cut but after eating I’m still under 190lbs but looks a lot more impressive as I’m fuller and not all depleted.

what’s new with y’all?


----------



## The Real Me (Aug 25, 2021)

Yesterday, I learned that I can now do sit-ups without using anything supporting me (though it’s a lot slower.) Before, I would need to put my feet under the couch or treadmill to keep them grounded. I’ll probably work on improving those now.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 26, 2021)

The Real Me said:


> Yesterday, I learned that I can now do sit-ups without using anything supporting me (though it’s a lot slower.) Before, I would need to put my feet under the couch or treadmill to keep them grounded. I’ll probably work on improving those now.


Keep it up man 

I am getting back on my diet today I still never really reached my goal and I don’t want to be a quitter. I feel a lot better after allowing myself to replenish myself. Going to do legs and shoulders today. Will let you guys now how things go keep it up y’all.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 27, 2021)

I've been slacking this week. I've been doing a deliberate stretching routine every day but not doing a real work out. My excuse is that I've been working pretty hard at my job but that's a flimsy excuse. I work out every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday (my days off) but consistently getting some routine exercise on the week days is my weakness right now. I don't feel discouraged, though. Every day is a new opportunity after all.


----------



## lurk_moar (Aug 28, 2021)

I am not going to clog up the weight loss support thread with Lurk_Moar lost another pound, but I am at my lowest recorded body weight outside childhood. I just weighed myself. I am now at 132.25, and my lowest weight from teenhood was 133.33. My goal is to weigh 98 pounds. so that I can join the century club. Basically, the weight loss support thread is tracking Lurk_Moar's weight loss pound by pound with commentary. 

I have not really been working out lately because Special Microbiology is kicking my ass this semester. I get days off coming up, so I will try to work out on my days off.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 28, 2021)

lurk_moar said:


> I am now at 132.25, and my lowest weight from teenhood was 133.33 [...] My goal is to weigh 98 pounds.


Uh are you like 4'1" or something? someone get this nigga some steak and potatoes


----------



## lurk_moar (Aug 28, 2021)

David Brown said:


> Uh are you like 4'1" or something? someone get this nigga some steak and potatoes



I am five foot nothing. 98 pounds is healthy for somebody of my body type, so that gives me a BMI of 19.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 28, 2021)

lurk_moar said:


> I am five foot nothing. 98 pounds is healthy for somebody of my body type, so that gives me a BMI of 19.


Oh, well, carry on then. Good luck with Special Microbiology.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 30, 2021)

Sup FUCKOS.. Took a day off yesterday and I am going to get back and crush legs today.. Eating like a vacuum and still waking around 189 so I am looking a lot better.. My muscles are fuller for sure and my bodyfat hasnt changed give or take one pound.. Squats are on the menu today boys..

I am interested in competitive arm wrestling so have been crushing forearms everyday doing rising, pronation, and supination exercises. As well as wrist and reverse wrist curls with dumbbells. Making big forearm improvements on a weekly basis right now. Hammer Curling the 60s also helps. 

WE ARE ALL GONNA MAKE IT


----------



## Idiotron (Sep 1, 2021)

Well, August has passed.
Out of the things I've said I will work on:
 - I've improved my stamina a little bit, either that or my breathing improved, I've been working on that as well
 - I've made progress with the 1990's (resolution is shit and stuff is censored to avoid potential doXXXXXXing but I think you can see the important part):




I want 5 rotations before I'll be happy but 1,5 is better than zero


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 1, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> Well, August has passed.
> Out of the things I've said I will work on:
> - I've improved my stamina a little bit, either that or my breathing improved, I've been working on that as well
> - I've made progress with the 1990's (resolution is shit and stuff is censored to avoid potential doXXXXXXing but I think you can see the important part):
> ...


That's pretty damn impressive

I've been kind of slacking on cardio, so my goal is to do 15-20 minutes (or more) of cardio every time I am at the gym for September


----------



## David Brown (Sep 1, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> Well, August has passed.
> Out of the things I've said I will work on:
> - I've improved my stamina a little bit, either that or my breathing improved, I've been working on that as well
> - I've made progress with the 1990's (resolution is shit and stuff is censored to avoid potential doXXXXXXing but I think you can see the important part):
> ...


Yo, that's pretty cool. Well done!


----------



## Hot Dog (Sep 4, 2021)

I did a body composition test again and dropped 7% body fat in 90 days and am close to as strong as I was during my peak at the big 3. I weigh the same (216 lbs) as I did at the beginning and am hovering around 16% body fat.

Hope to break 1200 lbs total on powerlifing by December and drop down to 10% body fat by the end of the year. Keep lifting nerds.

Edit: I couldn't sleep and lift early so I went to the gym at 2am for bench day. Didn't feel great, but better than not getting it in at all.


----------



## Unheard Bird (Sep 21, 2021)

Been sober for 3 years, I am quite surprised how the urge to drink can still just be as strong as when I first quit


----------



## The Real Me (Sep 24, 2021)

The Real Me said:


> Not to divulge too much but I've been training for a fitness test and yesterday, I hit all of my targets with flying colours before throwing up in my garden. I'll keep you updated on if I can do it again tomorrow without vomiting.


Tomorrow, I have my test mentioned in the post above and I just got out of the gym. I managed to hit all my targets again but this was the first time I was able to do it on my own without a family member or instructor watching me. I’m confident that I can do it on my own, it’s all about determination _(or maybe I just wanted to impress the afro runner that gives me advice sometimes.)_

I guess I’ll post again tomorrow after the exam.


----------



## The Real Me (Sep 25, 2021)

The Real Me said:


> I guess I’ll post again tomorrow after the exam.


I did it! And that’s pretty cool.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Sep 25, 2021)

The Real Me said:


> I did it! And that’s pretty cool.


Good job mate


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Sep 26, 2021)

Ever since I moved out of my family's home cross-country I got myself a Planet Fitness membership for like $10 a month. However- despite not being able to go very often I'm still losing weight by not eating processed foods and shifting things to plant-based and liquid-based calories. I eventually want to ween myself off meat consumption, but IDK how to go about doing that if I want to make gains. I still have a huge gunt and need to burn fat- but it's fun to theorize and plan for success.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Oct 11, 2021)

Had three solid days of cardio this fall break (college kid things). Taking a break for Columbus.

By the way, intermittent fasting is the easy and fun. Starting to love pushing through a workout whilst I'm still fasting and chowing down afterwards! Black coffee is a rock these rough times.


----------

